# Thinking about seeing a doctor for depression and anxiety



## lde22

I have been depressed and anxious for the last 4 years. I'm also pretty sure I have had SAD for the last 8 years. I am thinking about going to the doctors for the first time but am nervous and embarrassed. I don't know what the doctor can do besides prescribe medication, do they also recommend you to a therapist or psychiatrist?

When I schedule an appointment what do I tell them? Do I just say I am depressed?

What was it like the first time you went to the doctors for SAD, depression or anxiety? What did they ask you and what did they do? Did they just prescribe you meds?

Also, should I even bother to go to my doctor, or should I try to find a therapist instead?


----------



## Dempsey

My GP gave me the number of a therapist after a short test and a discussion. I was so bloody fed up with my social anxiety that I wasn't embarrassed about being there. It was just like "yeah...this is how it is, I'm depressed and anxious as hell, give me what I need to fix it".

Unfortunately the therapist couldn't organize any days after the first visit, I was always too busy at work.


----------



## jer

you can tell the doc that this is the first time you are talking about it and consequently you are not a little unsure of yourself about expressing it.
doctors are very sympathetic to it.

once you get to a psychiatrist, then she/he will lead you. you dont have to be prepared for anything.

after a couple of visits you will be relaxed.

I have been to docs for 14 years. so I am totally cool when I see a doc.


----------



## lde22

Thanks for the reply's, but what do I tell the person when I first call for an appointment? Do I just say that I want to be seen for depression and anxiety? They usually ask what symptoms I am having, what would I say for that?


----------



## Dempsey

Do the people at front desk usually ask why you want to see the doctor? I don't think they did for me. If they do just tell them depression and/or anxiety.


----------



## QuakerOats167

Hey, I just did the same thing you're going through. I called the counseling center at school and over the phone they asked me a bunch of questions... first just logistical stuff like name, age, have you been to a therapist before, etc. and then more things like do you have thoughts of suicide, what are your symptoms, why made you decide to finally call, etc. It's really not bad answering those questions. Then they told me I have to fill out a bunch of paperwork, which I just did today. It was more questions about things like do you feel disinterested in things you used to like, blah blah blah. 

My first appointment is next Monday... I'll let you know how it goes, and keep us filled in on how it goes for you too


----------



## lde22

I still haven't called yet. I need to adjust my sleeping patterns so I can make an appointment. I am going to bed at 7am and waking up at 2:30pm then I have to leave for work at 3pm, so I don't have time to go in right now. I will call once I adjust my sleeping patters.


----------



## lde22

Should I go to the doctors for medication or should I try to find a therapist or psychiatrist?


----------



## lde22

Well I ended up making an appointment with a normal doctor and he recommended me to a psychiatrist. So I made an appointment with a psychologist instead and the psychologist told me to see a psychiatrist for medications and to also make another appointment with him (the psychologist). So I made another appointment with the psychologist and one appointment with the psychiatrist. The psychiatrist told me to take a blood test and then come back, which I still haven't done. And after the second appointment with the psychologist I decided not to go anymore because I didn't really like him. 

I am now thinking about starting all over again and going to a different psychologist at a different clinic.

Just thought I would update anyone who is remotely interested because I am bored right now.


----------



## eek a mouse

hmm I would recommend going to a therapist and doing cognitive behavior therapy. Just like me this has been going on for the last four years or so and in my opinion we just got stuck in some stupid thought-behavior patterns and we can train ourselves to get out of it, literally snap out of it. 

Medication is just quick relief and in my opinion just gets in the way. When you deal with this you want to be 100% yourself so you can truly deal with it...


----------



## lde22

eek a mouse said:


> hmm I would recommend going to a therapist and doing cognitive behavior therapy. Just like me this has been going on for the last four years or so and in my opinion we just got stuck in some stupid thought-behavior patterns and we can train ourselves to get out of it, literally snap out of it.
> 
> Medication is just quick relief and in my opinion just gets in the way. When you deal with this you want to be 100% yourself so you can truly deal with it...


I would see a CBT therapist but I only have the option of seeing the therapists that my insurance covers, and I don't think any of them do CBT. Otherwise it seems like most therapists charge like $100+ per hour.


----------



## worshiper

Ya I also agree that you should contact a doctor regarding to this matter of depression.Well the matter which I want to add for depression is physical exercise.Some yoga and exercises are really a effective way to remove depression.


----------

